# A very early piece



## LeeC (Nov 4, 2015)

A very early piece I did long ago before I embarked on an artistic livelihood. I suppose you might call it a kind of diorama. Amazing what crops up in old photos. I remember the piece of wood I carved the bear from was as hard as rock.




click to enlarge


----------



## escorial (Nov 4, 2015)

What size is it....I find it works on so many levels..the wood,the composition, the notion of a natural material echoing nature....I could go on and on...absolutely amazing.


----------



## LeeC (Nov 4, 2015)

escorial said:


> What size is it....I find it works on so many levels..the wood,the composition, the notion of a natural material echoing nature....I could go on and on...absolutely amazing.


no idea anymore, likely 12 to 15 in. wide, can't even remember what happened to it


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Nov 5, 2015)

Lee, I am guilty.

Guilty of envying you for this.

Beautiful work, my friend.


----------



## JustRob (Nov 5, 2015)

It comes as no surprise. I've seen other examples of your work on your website. It is amazing.

EDIT: This is under Visual Arts but even from looking at a picture of it its tactile nature stands out.


----------



## LeeC (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks all. To me it's more like looking back along a road traveled to get a sense of progress. We do what we can at whatever stage of life we're at. The point is to believe in yourself and have the drive to improve. In an interview later the writer said I was my own worst critic, but such is also a way of buoying one's resolve. Whatever one does there will be no lack of critics ;-) I remember the arts program director of a college not far away telling me that I should take my work over to Vermont, where they might be more into wildlife. 

In this more fast paced world it seems to me that too many are focused on the rewards of the goal line, as opposed to being focused on the journey. Near the end of my journey a wealthy party contacted me to create a pair of intricately carved deacon chairs for him to donate to his church, with the stipulation that they shouldn't cost too much. I told him I'd think about it and get back ;-) I won't bore you with the cultural mindset differences at play ;-)


----------



## am_hammy (Nov 5, 2015)

This is incredible! And it's beautiful too. Do you recall what type of wood you used?


----------



## LeeC (Nov 5, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> This is incredible! And it's beautiful too. Do you recall what type of wood you used?


Well, I can see from the picture that the frame is walnut, the farthest ridge is purpleheart, the intermediate terrain is plane, the closest terrain is boxwood, and the sun and forefront rocks are black cherry. The bear is some very dense South American wood I can't remember, and I'm unsure about the sky and dead trees, maybe birch. Sorry, but it's been over thirty years ;-)


----------



## am_hammy (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd say that's pretty damn good for over thirty years. You have a gift with nature, Lee.


----------



## Monaque (Jan 3, 2016)

This is lovely work, very skillfully carved. The bear might be Blackwood, which is one of the hardest woods in the world.
Excellent work and full of story in itself.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2016)

Wellllll... I am speechless... This is wonderful, the way you used the wood to it's best advantage.. I am always inspired when I have the chance to see your work.. Where I am from, I never have the chance to see wood working.. and I think that it is  rare to see this kind of Wood Art... fabulous...


----------

